# Training Center Invites for 2005



## 2soccerplayersmom (Apr 16, 2018)

Quite a few 2005s were invited to the training center next week at Stub Hub.  Is this the first 2005 invite for this age group and then they narrow down the list?


----------



## Wez (Apr 16, 2018)

Link?


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 17, 2018)

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Quite a few 2005s were invited to the training center next week at Stub Hub.  Is this the first 2005 invite for this age group and then they narrow down the list?


They will narrow it down months after. In some cases you wont get called back. But don't get discouraged they operate differently and will eventually call you up again.They monitor the player throughout the season.


----------



## myusername (Apr 17, 2018)

The training centers are ongoing and held routinely.  Not really a big deal... Seen many many kids propped up by influential parents and brainwashed coaches go to the centers and then reality kicks in.. remember that this is a rotating list, and the real honor are the national camps.  Nonetheless, congrats to everyone who works the system to get on the initial list - the true success is staying on the list long term and going to the camps


----------



## SoccerisFun (Apr 17, 2018)

myusername said:


> The training centers are ongoing and held routinely.  Not really a big deal... Seen many many kids propped up by influential parents and brainwashed coaches go to the centers and then reality kicks in.. remember that this is a rotating list, and the real honor are the national camps.  Nonetheless, congrats to everyone who works the system to get on the initial list - the true success is staying on the list long term and going to the camps


What a piece of crap, bitter response.   "Nonetheless, congrats to everyone who works the system to get on the initial list."   What kind of statement is that?  I know plenty of kids on the list who didn't "work the system."  Can't you just be happy for the kids on the list instead of giving them a backhanded compliment.


----------



## myusername (Apr 17, 2018)

my bad... it sounds way worse than intended.  Congrats to all the hard working kids - well deserved.


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom (Apr 17, 2018)

Fishme1 said:


> They will narrow it down months after. In some cases you wont get called back. But don't get discouraged they operate differently and will eventually call you up again.They monitor the player throughout the season.


Thank you!


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 17, 2018)

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Thank you!


My son is going to a camp. But it took 5 call ups to get there. I know there were about 8 total (not exactly sure). But tell him to give it all hes got.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 17, 2018)

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Quite a few 2005s were invited to the training center next week at Stub Hub.  Is this the first 2005 invite for this age group and then they narrow down the list?


Good for them!  Have fun while it lasts!


----------



## SoccerisFun (Apr 18, 2018)

Has anybody heard there was second invite list for 4:30 on the same day?  I haven't seen a second list if it's true.  Seems like all the top 05s are together at 6:30.  Maybe I heard wrong?


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom (Apr 19, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> Has anybody heard there was second invite list for 4:30 on the same day?  I haven't seen a second list if it's true.  Seems like all the top 05s are together at 6:30.  Maybe I heard wrong?


Yes that is correct. There is a second list for 4:30 pm training.


----------



## SoccerisFun (Apr 19, 2018)

2soccerplayersmom said:


> Yes that is correct. There is a second list for 4:30 pm training.


Thanks!  Wonder why that list was not published like the 6:30 group?


----------



## SoccerisFun (Apr 26, 2018)

Loads of talent out there Tuesday night.  Congrats again to those that got a chance to showcase all their talent.  Anybody know how many of these ID centers they have before they select a camp roster.  Or even when they might narrow it down even more?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this "training center" only for the boys in DA?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Apr 27, 2018)

Okay, nevermind.....I now see that this thread is under Boys DA....so carry on!!!


----------



## Fishme1 (May 11, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> Loads of talent out there Tuesday night.  Congrats again to those that got a chance to showcase all their talent.  Anybody know how many of these ID centers they have before they select a camp roster.  Or even when they might narrow it down even more?


MANY.. And if they skip you for a camp it doesn’t mean you won’t get called back. Just have your son /Daughter not think about it and stay patient


----------

